# [ HDD > 2.2 To ] PB Gros HDD

## sd44

Salut,

Je cherche une solution pour utiliser un HDD hitachi de 3To sous gentoo 32 bit (kernel a jour)

Une fois partitionné et formaté en ext4, quand je le monte il ne trouve plus que 735Go ?!

je sais qu'il y a une histoire d'adressage en 32 bit qui a atteind sa limite, mais sur le site il dise que ça marche sur ubuntu 32 bit !

Help plz.

----------

## guilc

Ton disque est bien partitionné en GPT et pas avec une partition DOS classique ?

Et conséquence du partitionnement GPT, je suis pas sur qu'un BIOS sache l'adresser, et il me semble qu'il faut un UEFI...

Pas vérifié, mais c'est ce que j'ai retenu de mes lectures. Je t'encourage à creuser dans ce sens.

Et oui, Linux gère les tables de partition GPT.

----------

## zyprexa

Hum j'en profite pour poser une petite question...

Je compte mettre ma kurobox (powerpc 32) à jour en lui installant un disque dur sata 3To en disque principal via un convertisseur sata/ide.

Est-ce que je risque d'avoir ce genre de problème d'adressage ?

La partition root sera plutot rikiki (tout au plus 2Go).

Je l'ai modifiée pour qu'uboot amorce mon noyau, et j'ignore s'il tolère les partitions gpt (enfin du moins la version que j'ai installée...). Est-il possible de faire cohabiter genre la parition principale définie façon dos et le reste en gpt ?

Edit : pour le dernier point c'est apparemment possible puisqu'il ne s'agit que de créer des labels ou quelque chose dans ce style

----------

## sd44

ok, merci Guilc, j'ai trouvé la meme chose

Donc :

La table des partition doit etre de type GPT et non msdos, autrement on ne peut créer une partition au dela de 2.2 TO. Je me suis servi de Gparted pour ça, je ne trouvais pas l'option dans cfdisk

de plus j'ai activé le support UEFI dans le kernel. Je précise que ces disques sont pour de la sauvegarde et non un systeme

Voila si ça peut aider ...

----------

